# Potatoe chip history question



## 007bond-jb (Aug 9, 2007)

No not who invented em. Before my teen years there was a patatoe chip company here in the south called Cherrys or Cherries chips. They were the best chip ever made, you could see the grease inside the red & clear bag.
The bag had a marketing slogan " Cherrys chips 80 miles fresher" 
Does anybody remember these? What happened to the company? where were they made? I have googled & searched with no luck.
Remember this was 40 years ago I last saw em.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 9, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> No not who invented em. Before my teen years there was a patatoe chip company here in the south called Cherrys or Cherries chips. They were the best chip ever made, you could see the grease inside the red & clear bag.
> The bag had a marketing slogan " Cherrys chips 80 miles fresher"
> Does anybody remember these? What happened to the company? where were they made? I have googled & searched with no luck.
> Remember this was 40 years ago I last saw em.


 I don't remember those. Do you remember, " Granny Goose Potato chips"? I used to go on field trips to the factory...I love potato chips.. Zapps rock and roll!!


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 9, 2007)

I only found one reference, on a discussion board from back in 2004, talking about two football coach's shows sponsored by two different chip companies:
"Roger! In the era of "The Bear" verses Charlie "Mac"!! Football just ain't the same without 'um!! The Bear over in Tuscaloosa with his televised after game analysis-----sponsored by Golden Flake potato chips and Charlie MacClendon over in Baton Rouge with his televised after game analysis---sponsored by Cherry's Potato Chips!! We just knew---neither one of 'um knew how to tell a lie!!!




http://www.baptistboard.com/showthread.php?t=19683&page=5


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya done better than me LarryI didn't find anything I rember Charli Mac.
Thanks


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 10, 2007)

*"TRI-SUM" potato chips are made about 9 miles from where I live... the smell driving by the place makes ya hongry!

I stop in from time to time and buy a big bag of thier burnt chips....I'm the one who hunts through a bag of chips for the burnt ones!  No more hunting, since I found they will sell them burnt by the bagfull! :thumbsup

They are the greasiest too...I think they pull the burnt ones from the line during inspection before they hit final processing that dries them some. Tri-Sum chips are pretty greasy to start with.*


----------



## Unity (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you tried Kettle brand Krinkle-Cut Salt and Fresh Ground Pepper chips? We put it on just about every other kind of potatoes -- I can't figure out why it took so long for someone to think of putting pepper on potato chips!   

--John  8) 
(They're nice and well-done brown, too.)


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 10, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Should I speak with my cardiologist beforehand?



No, but maybe your mortician.


----------



## iggyrock (Feb 23, 2015)

*Cherry's Potato Chips*

I too remember these from the 60's and 70's. The chips were made in Baton Rouge, La @ 2965 Choctaw Drive. I don't remember when they shut the doors but I went to school with one of the owners grand kids. Class got to go tour the factory. The last name of the grandchild was Bell but I had the impression the chip company was on the mothers side, I could be wrong, it's been a lot of years. The owners nickname was Cherry. I think it was a question one of the students asked where he got the name for the company and he explained his nickname which came about from his red cheeks as a boy. This is about all I can remember besides how good those chips looked moving along on that conveyor belt. The building is currently up for lease, would be great if they brought them back. They were good!


----------



## Bosko (Feb 24, 2015)

A lot of good small company potato chips were excellent and still are in many places.
These were alway my favorite growing up


----------



## Max1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hell, I remember my dad driving us to Fort Wayne Indiana, which would be a day trip from Detroit. Used to go right to the Seyfert Factory, and pick them up in 5 gallon tins like above. It's too bad that times change, we returned there about 5 years ago, they don't sell directly from the factory anymore to my knowledge. Kinda sucks, but good memories. 250 miles for some potato chips.... LoL.


----------

